# Free knitting pattern-SAN FRANCISCO SUMMER SCARF



## cmsezto (Jan 31, 2012)

It's pretty too. A summer scarf.
http://wayfaringyarns.com/san-francisco-crescent-shawl


----------



## love2spin (Mar 10, 2015)

Thank you


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Thank you for sharing the summer scarf.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Thank you for sharing the summer scarf.


----------



## Sandy4cats (May 8, 2014)

What a lovely scarf! Thanks for sharing the link, cmsezto.


----------



## Shauna0320 (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## Bloomers (Oct 11, 2013)

That is really gorgeous! Thanks!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thank you for the link.


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

Beautiful scarf!!
Thanks for the link


----------



## cakediva (May 8, 2013)

Thank you so much...that edge pattern is EVERYTHING!!!!


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you for sharing this-the edge pattern is so very pretty and different..


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## WayfaringYarns (May 7, 2015)

Thank you for sharing my latest pattern. And thank you to all who have commented for your kind remarks &#128522;


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Love it! Thanks for posting!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for this link and posting.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

ANoviceKnitter said:


> Thank you for sharing my latest pattern. And thank you to all who have commented for your kind remarks 😊


Well deserved praise. Your scarf is beautiful.

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

Thanks for the link to this interesting pattern


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

LOVE the pattern and the colors...what an attractive edging!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

Very nice - thank you for sharing! Reminded me of Mark Twain's observation that "The coldest winter I ever spent was a summer in San Francisco"! (I lived there several years - he had a point!)


----------



## WayfaringYarns (May 7, 2015)

Bellestar12 - perfect quote! I thought, being from Wyoming, I would be fine for the weekend in San Francisco without a jacket...wrong! We were freezing, but still had a great trip &#128168;


----------



## ReRe (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks for the link!


----------



## Tootsie (Mar 16, 2011)

Love this colorful scarf...AND I can knit it from my bits and pieces! Yea...win-win! Thanks for sharing the pattern.


----------



## Tootsie (Mar 16, 2011)

Must have stuttered...double post!


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Wow, that scarf is absolutely stunning! It has made it to the top of my list of things to work on! Thank you for posting the link!


----------



## sramkin (Apr 2, 2014)

Nice. Thanks for the link.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Thankyou.


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks, that's really lovely. I really like the colours they chose.


----------



## Judyh (Apr 15, 2011)

I can't open the site, is there another way to get the pattern?


----------



## WayfaringYarns (May 7, 2015)

Judyh, you can look it up on Ravelry and try through the link there.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Thank you for sharing the link to this lovely scarf/shawl.


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

Browniemom said:


> Thank you for sharing this-the edge pattern is so very pretty and different..


 :thumbup:


----------



## curlyq (Apr 26, 2013)

ANoviceKnitter said:


> Thank you for sharing my latest pattern. And thank you to all who have commented for your kind remarks 😊


Thank _you_ for sharing your beautiful pattern!


----------



## sitzy (Sep 11, 2011)

Thank you. Love it


----------

